# how many "PEATS" will take for the Lakers to get some respect



## Prico (May 27, 2002)

the Lakers have overcome many fans who are still in denial over their success.

Portland still remembers that 15 points lead with 10 minutes to go

Sacramento lost a 24 point lead and had a seventh game home court advantage and are still complaining about the officiating

the Lakers have had three different power forwards in the last three years, zero backup center and Shaquille O'Neal has overcome numerous injuries

And still people will not give the Lakers the respect they deserve

Will it take a 4 Peat?

they went 15-1 in the playoffs last year, the best playoff record in the history of the NBA, and still people question

If they win tonight they will have completed a 30-5 mark the last two years in the playoffs, that would establish a record for the best mark in a two-year period

this is an astounding achievement and should be acknowledged!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, it's because most everyone thinks that the officiating was unfair. I know that there were some calls that went against the Lakers, but for the most part they got the benefit of the doubt on nearly every close call.....

That is part of the reason why the Lakers aren't getting the respect that you say they deserve....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

"but for the most part they got the benefit of the doubt on nearly every close call....." 

I agree with Prico, and the Lakers did not get the benifit of the boubt at all. People just remember Game 6. They don't remember Game 5. When Webber knocked the ball out of bounds, and then set a completely illegal screen against Fisher. Face it, people can't except the fact that the Lakers have been the best team the past 3 years.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If you are asking when the Lakers will get respect from fans of Portland, Sacto, etc. then the answer is never. They are obviously frustrated that their team is beaten by the Lakers annually. Knicks fans didn't respect the Bulls and Jazz fans are still bitter from the Jordan push-off and the waived off Eisley 3 in game 6. 

If you are asking when the Lakers will get the respect from the neutral public and basketball analysts, players, ex-players, coaches they already have that respect. To a man each of them will tell you that this is one of the greatest teams of all-time.

They hold the playoff record for most consecutive road wins

They hold the playoff record for most consecutive NBA finals wins

They hold the playoff record for best record in one year

They hold the playoff record for best record in two years

Next year they become the 3rd to win 4 in a row. Anyone got a copyright on a cleaver name for that?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I don't appreciate your generalizations. I consider myself a Kings fan, and the Lakers have earned my respect....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

congradulations lakers on your three peat.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yes, congratulations on the 3-peat!

Man, that was a boring championship celebration. It looked like the Lakers had just won another ordinary game. Oh well, maybe David Stern already told them they had nothing to worry about this season....  j/k

Congrats! Don't start a riot out here in So-Cal...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I think the Lakers have all kinds of respect. Every newspaper and every tv station I've seen gives them all kinds of respect. In fact, I have yet to see or hear hear any disrespect from any of the media. I'll add my congrats to the Laker organization for their 3-peat on this thread. CONGRATS, Lakers!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So has Pat Riley copy-righted a cleaver term for 4 in a row?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I think everyone except their biggest rivals (Kings,Blazers) give them respect. You can't deny their greatness now.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

*I will NEVER respect this team...*

They cheat. Plain and simple. Why can't you all face the facts? Sure, the Kings should have hit their free throws. That's nice. But they would have KILLED the Lakers ANYWAY in that series if the refs didn't seem to want it to go to seven games. Shaquille O'neal finally stopped doing it all the time in Game Seven and in the finals, but you all KNOW that he stepped over the free throw line on half of his free throws. Take away two or three that went in in game four, and the Kings win the series. Take away Shaq's points after offensive fouls, and the Lakers are lucky to make it to the second round of the playoffs. This is not a team that deserves respect. They are, without a doubt, the worst team to ever win multiple championships in any sport, ever. Shoot, there aren't even any other great teams in the NBA now! I mean, like the Jazz back when Chicago was winning titles, the Pistons and Celtics and Lakers back in that era, et cetera. Shaq fouls every time he gets the ball, and half of his free throws shouldn't count. Not to mention Kobe gets to attempt knockout blows to other people's noses. 

Oh, and Kobe is a total idiot! At least Shaq knows when the calls are going their way, to keep quiet about the little things. Even when the Lakers are getting all the calls, Kobe has to whine. It drives other team's fans CRAZY to see him *****ing and moaning about EVERYTHING. 

What have they done to deserve respect? They got Shaq. Take away Shaq and they're no better than the Magic, Sixers, Raptors, or any of the other teams with a superstar swingman and not much else. As long as Shaq gets away with his BS, any team that has him is going to win the championship, it's that simple. As far as I'm concerned, when most people look back on Shaq's career (most people, as in, NOT LAKER FANS), they'll just think of how pathetic it was that he got so many calls. He won't be in the group of elite centers with Hakeem, Ewing, or Robinson. And Kobe will be disliked because of his court antics, though I do think people will see him as a very good player, and one of the top five of his era.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I'm not going to dignify much of the above with a response, other than to say that you are just plain wrong.

Everyone I have heard over the past two weeks are now calling Shaq perhaps the greatest center of all time. If not, they are putting him right up there with Wilt and Russell.

The Lakers cheat?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Are you trying to say Shaq and the Lakers should be two seperate terms. :laugh: Shaq is a member of the Lakers and any respect the Lakers have because of him should be given. Or are you trying to say that Shaq should get respect but not the rest of the Lakers. Probably not because Shaq "cheats" right? Name one team that can win the title without their best player?

The only people that won't give Shaq his props when his career are bitter fans and Shaq haters. Every ex-player, coach, NBA analyst (you know the people that get PAID for their basketball acumen) will give him his due.

Lakers 3peat, deal with it. Sorry that you're team didn't win it... again. Sorry that a team you hate will win it again next year.


----------



## gonejay (Jun 11, 2002)

I think the Lakers do get respect! All the teams in the NBA are right now racking thier brains to try to find the right combinations in order to compete with the Lakers. That i feel is one of the highest compliments you could ever give them. The people who just continually talk trash about them are just bitter and cant swallow the reality that the Lakers are on top.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*The Lakers demand respect*

They have set all kinds of records. CoolHandLuke, come on dude. The Kings are the biggest thugs and cheaters around. They flop, and act like punks. And they always get the calls, because of their fans. Be gracious and except defeat. LA is the better team. People in Sacramento will never except that. If you go to the Kings chat room, everyone says that the Lakers cheat and that they stink. It's ridiculous, I'm saying Four-Petes-Sake!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: I will NEVER respect this team...*



> Originally posted by *CoolHandLuke *
> They cheat. Plain and simple. Why can't you all face the facts? Sure, the Kings should have hit their free throws. That's nice. But they would have KILLED the Lakers ANYWAY in that series if the refs didn't seem to want it to go to seven games. Shaquille O'neal finally stopped doing it all the time in Game Seven and in the finals, but you all KNOW that he stepped over the free throw line on half of his free throws. Take away two or three that went in in game four, and the Kings win the series. Take away Shaq's points after offensive fouls, and the Lakers are lucky to make it to the second round of the playoffs. This is not a team that deserves respect. They are, without a doubt, the worst team to ever win multiple championships in any sport, ever. Shoot, there aren't even any other great teams in the NBA now! I mean, like the Jazz back when Chicago was winning titles, the Pistons and Celtics and Lakers back in that era, et cetera. Shaq fouls every time he gets the ball, and half of his free throws shouldn't count. Not to mention Kobe gets to attempt knockout blows to other people's noses.
> 
> Oh, and Kobe is a total idiot! At least Shaq knows when the calls are going their way, to keep quiet about the little things. Even when the Lakers are getting all the calls, Kobe has to whine. It drives other team's fans CRAZY to see him *****ing and moaning about EVERYTHING.
> ...


There are so many things wrong with this post. I won't even begin.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

CoolHandLuke:

What exactly was the point of your post?That you hate the Lakers? We have seen plenty of haters around here-you are no different,your post is baseless and hollow.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Yeah*

That post definitely sux .:yes:


----------

